# Looking for a specific supplier service...



## veiwtifuljoe (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey! I think I've got a pretty simple question here. I'm thinking about working with a local screen printing service to get my shirts out to the public. However, I want to do a website as well, but I don't want to have to deal with mailing out every single order that I receive. Should I find a website to act as the shop for my website/ mail the shirts out? Would I be better off just doing it on my own/ hiring someone? Maybe I should ditch the screen printer and use a service like PF to act as my website's shop/mail my orders? Thank you for your time


----------



## veiwtifuljoe (Feb 23, 2012)




----------

